# What can we sub to (non C-BAND)?



## iwantmyhdtvnow (Feb 16, 2006)

All,

Trying to figure out on what one can subscribe to in North America. I am more focused on KU band as it would dimishes the need for a BUD (which I would get if the wife let me and if I didn't have to mount it to the roof). I like the idea of Ala-carte like 4dtv, but 90% of it is C-Band. I am basically trying to see what I can get with a 1.2m dish or below.

So, what is out there?

Here is what i've got so far:

DBS

Direct TV
Dishnetwork 
Bell ExpressVu
Sky Angel

KU
Starchoice
Globecast

Can anyone add anymore? If so, please reply with info on how to sub, sat location(s) and channel listings if possible.

What about HITS? Do they allow DTH?

Thanks!


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

iwantmyhdtvnow said:


> All,
> 
> Trying to figure out on what one can subscribe to in North America. I am more focused on KU band as it would dimishes the need for a BUD (which I would get if the wife let me and if I didn't have to mount it to the roof). I like the idea of Ala-carte like 4dtv, but 90% of it is C-Band. I am basically trying to see what I can get with a 1.2m dish or below.
> 
> ...


The DBS company's use Ku-band, only thing different from Star choice and Dish network is the Star choice uses linear Ku-band and Dish network uses circular Ku-band.

A 1.2 meter with a motor is good for free to air, though nothing beats a big dish with c/ku 4dtv/dvb.

HITS will not sell to any consumers, they have a deal with 4dtv programming suppliers to sell some of the programming from there line up to 4dtv owners, though the stuff from HITS is not a first generation and will not look as nice as the C-band programming, and if you did aim at Galaxy-4 with a Ku-band setup only you will not be able to subscribe, the maps and autoriztion is on C-band.

A big dish is the best system around, on the roof on the ground, go for it, I bet if you look around you will find a free dish.


----------



## iwantmyhdtvnow (Feb 16, 2006)

Good info on the KU channels for 4dtv. I did notice that they had a KU package (about $12 a month) but didn't know that you needed to have a C-band dish to get the guide and initial setup. 

I would LOVE to go C-Band! I just would need to mount on the roof but just don't want a 6-10ft dish up there (nor would my wife). I may be able to get some of the sats from the back of my yard but I think the house would block some of the good sats. Plus, I'd have to do some serious landscaping around there to please the wife and neighbors (no HOA but even I would like not to have to stare at it).
Still looking into that option, just not fully convinced right now.
C-band dishes can be cheap if you search the wanted ads so not too worried about equip costs.

Got a question for starchoice users: Isn't the equip just canadian 4dtv receivers? Can you use their receivers to pick up FTA channels as well? Or would you need a seperate receiver for that?

Got a similar question for Globecast users: can your equip be used for FTA channels on other sats? Can you use a FTA receiver with a CAM to sub to Globecast or only use their equip?

Any one have any input on some south of the boarder providers (mexico, caribbean, latin america, etc)?


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

iwantmyhdtvnow said:


> Good info on the KU channels for 4dtv. I did notice that they had a KU package (about $12 a month) but didn't know that you needed to have a C-band dish to get the guide and initial setup.
> 
> I would LOVE to go C-Band! I just would need to mount on the roof but just don't want a 6-10ft dish up there (nor would my wife). I may be able to get some of the sats from the back of my yard but I think the house would block some of the good sats. Plus, I'd have to do some serious landscaping around there to please the wife and neighbors (no HOA but even I would like not to have to stare at it).
> Still looking into that option, just not fully convinced right now.
> ...


For fta you need a proper receiver, Star choice and 4dtv use DCII and so they are not compatible with DVB signals.

I have a 10' in my backyard, and I will be putting up a 12' also, I love the way my dish looks  but I guess I'm just weird lol!!


----------



## iwantmyhdtvnow (Feb 16, 2006)

I am curious if there is any landscaping or camo done to BUD's that would hide them or blend them into the present landscape. 
Only thing I've seen is the dish disguised as a umbrella for an outdoor table.

Any one have any pics of some cools ways to hide your c-band?


Well tdti1, i guess that answers my starchoice/4dtv questions. Wished it was worked with DVB signals too  Thanks again!

How about Globecast? (I pretty much know the answer for the DBS systems)


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

With a Globecast receiver, you can pick up the FTA channels on IA5 along with whatever channels you subscribe to. I don't know if you can use one to control a switch or a motor to get the other Ku-band birds.


----------



## iwantmyhdtvnow (Feb 16, 2006)

With globecast, do you have to use their equip or can you use a CAM on any receiver? If the latter, then you can surf other sats for FTA channels and still have authorization for Globecast channels with the CAM


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I could guess, but why? Drop an email to [email protected], and I'll bet they'll respond in less than 24 hours. Then let us know what they say.

(I tried the FAQ section on http://www.globecastwtv.com/ but couldn't find the answer.)


----------



## iwantmyhdtvnow (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I tried the FAQ section too  
email is sent so I'll let everyone know!


----------



## iwantmyhdtvnow (Feb 16, 2006)

Small update: No reply from Globecast but did confirm that you can't control a motor with it


----------

